# Who's read Alex Ross's books?



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

I was curious about Alex Ross's latest offering, "Listen to This"? And wondered what others thought about it. I'm familiar with his New Yorker articles, which I assume his book is just a compilation of, though I understood there was some new stuff added.

Also, wondered if his prior, "The Rest Is Noise" was worth dipping into. It got so many rave reviews, but I was kind of hesitant about delving into another "let me tell you the entire history of music" book. I don't like those books. Unless it's really fun. 

For my money, the best writer of CM was Harold C. Schonberg. Very smart with sharp humor; loved his writing style; it just flowed. He wrote a pretty awesome book on chess too: "Grandmasters of Chess."


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I read The Rest Is Noise. It was fun, not really a typical "let me tell you the entire history of music" book; for one thing, it's just the 20th century, and he ties it into historical context. And it's got a companion on the web with listening samples of works he writes about, which is nice.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

"The Rest Is Noise" is very readable cover to cover, it's not so much of a "dip into" book I don't think. It offers some fascinating insight into the lives and works of the 20th Century composers, the detail of which I've not seen or heard elsewhere. It's written with some sprinkling of humour here and there, but it is more of a serious book rather than "fun".


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess when I say "fun," I really mean engaging or enjoyable, which might confuse people--it sounds like I mean "lighthearted," which The Rest Is Noise is only occasionally.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I enjoyed The Rest is Noise. It covers the entire 20th Century (maybe not the last decade), hitting just about every major and many almost-major composers, and it's very readable. I would consider Listen to This because of his writing style, but from what I've seen in scanning the book, it's talking about a lot of music I'm not that interested in.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've read some chapters of_ The Rest is Noise_. Like Manxfeeder, focussing on the things that interest me. I think, judging from that, it's pretty good. He does seem to be pretty balanced but at the same time gives his opinions. He's not a plastic writer, he's basically real & genuine as far as I can tell. I have not read his latest book, which is of course a different thing altogether...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm just finishing reading "*The* *Rest* *Is* *Noise*", and as both a non-musician and a "newbie" to the classical music genre, I would heartily recommend it to both those who match my description and seasoned musicians. IMHO, it is a very well-written opus which has a foot in both the non-musical and musical worlds.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm reading the _Rest is Noise_ right now! It's full of anecdotes, which I really like. A good book can't just be concerned with academia, in my opinion, and Ross realizes that.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Meaghan said:


> And it's got a companion on the web with listening samples of works he writes about, which is nice.


Wow, I didn't know that!!! Thanks Meaghan, this can prove quite useful. :tiphat:

For those who are curious, a quick search led me to this link.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Im reading the rest is noise it currently as well. I'm at the Shostakovich/Prokofiev chapter.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've heard of those books, but never read them.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I read several chapters of The Rest Is Noise on loan from the library. I found it very interesting reading. I plan on purchasing a copy so I can finish the book.


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Air said:


> For those who are curious, a quick search led me to this link.


Thanks for the link. He's also got an interesting video up on Amazon for "Listen to This": http://www.amazon.com/Listen-This-Alex-Ross/dp/0374187746/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322986032&sr=8-2 I like how he got together three musicians of such diverse backgrounds/styles to give an example of Bach's Chaconne.


----------

